# Marmoset monkey Cage Ireland



## greendayremix (Aug 10, 2010)

hello i was wondering where could i get a cage for a marmoset monkey im planning to buy (i know my stuff, have primate experience etc.)
i know many recommend D.I.Y, but im useless, utterly useless
i need a fairly cheap cage (expecting around €100, cheaper the better)
that's in Ireland or ships to Ireland
thank you


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

If you are expecting to buy a cage for around £100 for a Marmoset, you would be looking at parrot cages, which are far too small & not suitable for Marmosets. They need an aviary to be able to display more natural behaviours. Plus, you should not keep a Marmoset on its own, as they are highly social animals that need company of their own species for the benefit of their physical & physcological wellbeing.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

if you cant afford to pay £100 for a cage how are you expecting to buy a marmoset???


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> If you are expecting to buy a cage for around £100 for a Marmoset, you would be looking at parrot cages, which are far too small & not suitable for Marmosets. They need an aviary to be able to display more natural behaviours. Plus, you should not keep a Marmoset on its own, as they are highly social animals that need company of their own species for the benefit of their physical & physcological wellbeing.


Have to agree with everything that Zooman has stated.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Well said colin , these guys need lots of space for exercise and plenty of enrichmint to keep them stimulated u should be looking at a heated outdoor aviary or else a converted spare room or garage. Plus as said above these guys are not cheap, im from northeren ireland so be expected to pay in the region of £1000 plus.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zooman this is the kind of sickening thing that really turns my guts to think that there are people out there with experiance and research...ha ha.. Cages are for parrots mate...i dont know how you manage to be so diplomatic when you answer these questions...i was at the vets not that long ago...(geoldie getting chipped for art10)there was a woman there with a common..it was a sad state...i went in after her and asked vet what was wrong...no suppliments,no uv...not proper diet...her answer was ,,,well ill know better with the next one...pisxxs me of that the welfare of a monkey should be at risk so as someone can learn.where do these people research...makes me so mad...back to the same old story...pets pets pets...monkeys are never pets...you can be a keeper but you tend to there needs...or move to states and rip out there claws and teeth so as you dont get hurt....i dont even were hand protection catching them...bitten once or twice and you gain a healthy respect for them....id ave told the guy donate the animal to someone that has sufficient funds to tend to its demanding needs...marmies and other small primates change your life...they demand lots as you know for yourself mate....who sells to these people...


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Peter, not trying to cause an arguement or provoke anything but it is a very good talking point. I really don't get this thing about Marmosets / Primates whatever and the problem of them being called pets.

My marmosets are classed as my pets. No they are not handled, but they are handleable so as to make vets visits, health inspections etc easier. No they are not kept in a cage. No the are not dressed in babies clothes, no they don't wear nappies, no they don't have their teeth pulled, no they are not kept singly. 

BUT they are my pets. All our animals are classed as pets and as long as they looked after in the appropriate manner, with the respect that they deserve, that all their needs are met then classing them as pets is fine in my opinion.


A monkey kept in a bird cage and classed as a pet is wrong, putting them in baby clothes and classing them as a pet is wrong, putting a nappy on them ans classing them as a pet is wrong, pulling their teeth and classing them as a pet is wrong.

BUT !!! Keeping them in the approriate way and using the term pet is fine in my opinion. There is a big difference.!!!!!.

To me it is a term of endearment about my animals and care about them the same way as I do my dog / cat whatever.

EDIT!!!!. If you keep a Marmoset / Primate correctly then by the definition '' PET '' is the wrong word to use but it is only a word. A word in primate keeping that seems to provoke so much heated discussion.

Neil


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I told the OP to post in this section as they posted in newbie advice and I knew they would get more of a response here but I did say that marmosets need very large enclosures and they wont get anything for £100

My cage for my African grey parrot cost me twice that lol so something suitable for a marmoset, as I have read on here they need aviaries etc is gonna be very expensive


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Neil, your point is totaly valid...i would refer to all mine to define them i would as the same manner refer to them as my pets...im talking about the people who want to buy marmies and put them in a parrot cage sit them in the corner of the living room and say they have a pet marmie...doing correct reserch and asking where to get a cage for 100quid is my point..we have loads in scotland who do the same..or even infact keep an open cage in a room .let them have young twice a year and pass the babies on to their mates to be kept in the same manner..so on so on...my greys cage is probably as big as alot of inside inclosures that ive seen for marmies...so i tottaly agree its the definition of the word pet and to what extent it came from.i do believe there are lots of people who take great care to the best of their ability...but there are twice as manny that need educated...thats where people like us should give opinions whether they differ or not...like ive said upteen times ,,nobody knows everything we are always learning...we have kept small primates in quite a big way for alot of years and we still fall into the same category....but i love our primates the same way i love the dogs and all the rest...infact probably more....very passionate when it comes to monkeys...we all need to start somewhere but there are to many out there that look as selling and getting cash to be more important than the welfare of the animal...this is what we should indevour to stamp out..there is i know going to be vast changes to private keeping of primates..defra were working on it and with all the private sector cuts not much developed...ive had defra inspections and vet reports to get art10 primates...but i think all primates should get the same...not just article 10..but like i say neil i agree..its the definition of the word pet...good to talk...especially when it makes the utmost sense.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Interesting subject Neil & Peter. When asked what pets I have, I name the Marmosets the same as my Parrots, Dogs, Cats, Tortoises, etc. I do not see a problem with the term 'pets' when describing primates, but I see where Peter is coming from with the people who think it would be cool to own a monkey, that their mates would think they were cool for owning such an animal, etc.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Colin

I to understand where Peter is coming from :2thumb: and thats why I brought the subject up. We probably have all come across someone who keeps them in a cage.
Its refreshing to be able to talk instead of argue about a subject.

I have talked to many primate keepers and the thought that any primate is termed '' a pet '' is absolutely frowned upon. It is not allowed !!!!!. There is no such thing as a pet primate even if it kept in the appropriate conditions and enviroment.

I have never understood the taboo or reasoning behind it from the '' primate keepers '' perspective. Yes by the definition of '' pet '' then keeping a primate as a pet is the wrong word but in reality it is a loose term related to owning an animal whether its a dog or a primate. 

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> I to understand where Peter is coming from :2thumb: and thats why I brought the subject up. We probably have all come across someone who keeps them in a cage.
> Its refreshing to be able to talk instead of argue about a subject.
> ...


True mate! As long as said primates are being kept well, thats the most important thing!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Cant argue that mate,,started mucking out at 9.30 and finished at half four..maybe keepin them in a cage makes sense..lol baby geffrey(marmalade)5 weeks old today..lookin good..theyre one of my fave babies...cute as mad..got incubator at the ready as pencillatta ready to drop and she was hand reared...fingers crossed though hope she feeds...(hope there ok first)..its the one thing about monkeys mate theres so much bad news that it makes the good ones so much better....hope alls fine with you and yours mate..take it easy..back to training tues so prob wont be as touchy..lol,,good to kick ass it relieves alot of pent up tention..in the correct place of coarse..sorry mate rabbitin...martial arts is another on of my passions.(second to the monkeys of coarse)and this is the wrong place to mention or talk about it...lol ..hope to hear from you soon..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Peter, feel free to rant on mate, we all need to vent every now & again! Good luck with the upcoming baby, hope mummy monkey proves to be a good mum. As you say, there is a lot of heart-ache as well as joy. 

My pair are well thanks. Tia, the female, is starting to get a belly, so babies are brewing in there. I have been experimenting more with their diet this year, increasing their protein intake slightly, & using fruits & vegetables that I have not used before. I have decided, mainly due to you Peter, that this time, when babies arrive, I am going to leave the young with their parents for at least a year, so they can give mum & dad a hand when the next set of babies arrive. Previously I have moved on the youngsters at about 5-6 months. But thanks to talking with you Peter, I have decided to give Darwin & Tia a helping hand by keeping their offspring back longer. Thank you for that mate! :no1:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Good man,,meens when they move on they know what to do..and you will enjoy watching


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Watching the interaction between the babies and the parents is fascinating.
One of my pairs has had the greatest difficulty in raising young because they have had no handling experience ( though I was told they had ). Finally this last time they have raised a baby :2thumb:, although if I had followed expert advice I feel the baby would be dead.
As usual mam and dad tried to hang the baby on the enclosure and leave it at a couple of days old. The dad who would normally carry was the worst. I was advised to take baby away and hand rear it but we chose another option.
Mum was very protective of the baby even though she did not want / know to carry it. We closed the outside section off and kept them in the indoor section. Every time the baby was put on the enclosure side one of us went into the enclosure and mum would run and grab the baby. It was quite easy to hear the baby getting distressed when he was left. Luckily there are a few of us in the house so it wasn't too bad one us getting up every ten minutes or so to get the mum to take it back. Evening time wasn't a problem as they retired to the box early with baby, so he was fed and kept warm during the night.

Mum was producing milk and had no problem or trouble feeding the baby, she just did not want to carry it. She would try to rub the baby off her back etc to be free. It wasn't very nice to see but baby was getting mums milk and was always strong. He clung to mum well and stayed in an upright position when he was allowed. His tail remained tightly curled which is another good sign. Obviously if that situation changed then he would be hand reared.

Luckily though after a few weeks mum spent more time with the baby on her and even sent the male packing when he tried to carry. The baby is now 12 / 13 weeks old and is very strong. He is learnimg to be a mamrmoset and will stay with mum and dad and hopefully gain handling experience from them. We are hoping mum will be better again at bringing up her babies next time.

The problem is that if you have a pair that wont handle, then babies dont get that experience either and it just spirals from one generation to another.
The number of young that must die due to being rejected by the parents must be quite large. Hopefully we have stopped the trend with one of our lines.

Neil


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Good point neil,,,what else is quite bad is that when theres no other way other than handrearing then they should work at getting back with mum and dad...let them keep contact and even put baby inside where they can see and sent but cant get at and work hard at it..too many hand rear for 4-8 weeks then try...needs to be staged and regularly monitored...glad yours went ok...good call man...let them be monkeys no matter how much they stare into your eyes when hand rearing...(hard though as theyre lovely)


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Me again neil..one to watch for is when a youngster who is inexperianced at helping in a troop...they can carry and dont recognise the signs when it needs mum...by the time mum hears when its really stressed it can be to weak to hold on and feed..we had this with our troop of melanura and lost some that had to get hand reared...then last time we took the two inside,,gave them some glucose and sma kept them warm...after a couple of feeds they were both dangling from my hand etc and had regained their strength we took back out...mum readily took them and away they went...next birth was fine...problem we had was they came as a troop...mum dad and younger son...so we only had the background that they wanted to tell...mum became more dominant and thereafter no probs..the younger son was moved to a zoo park to form a pair with an older female and there is now 5 or 6 in their troop...they said he was reluctant a couple of times to pass to mum....but think after a swift slap he was brought back into toll...just like life in my house mate..if i dont tow the line a get a swift slap from the wife..lol.had one of my mates oer the other night...hes been keeping primates for nearly forty years...i could listen to him all night..the auld guys that have been silent for years love to get hold of new blood thats got a good listening ear,,,with the intention of the animal and there welfare at hand...half of these guys just do things...no monies involved...thats how i think it should be..all there to help each other with keeping the species going....i wouldnt think twice of helping make a new pair if the person convinced they were serious....could rabble on all night but shower is crying out...cleaning out geckos isnt the best...mealies stink sometimes...got a good one once...went to asda when id just finnished mucking out...some snotty nosed lady said to her husband...i can smell ferrit can you(it was the middle of summer and hot)she looked at me and said do you keep ferrits..i laughed looked at my wife and said there must be someone close by who keeps fish...sorry mate that was bad but couldnt help it...auld ones are the best....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Neil, congrats on the baby Marmoset mate! And well done in getting the mum & dad to do their job hehe. 

Peter, isn't it typical when you are rushed to go shopping (by the other half of course!) its when you stink of marm pee, or have parrot sh*t down your back! haha


----------



## greendayremix (Aug 10, 2010)

*Sorry, I made a Big Typo!!!*

hello everybody!
oh wow, i am so sorry about this, i meant 100*0!*
and i was expecting an aviery to buy, but didnt know what they were called, so said cage
sorry for all the confusion folks, i hate animal cruelty and the real reason i need this is because there is a person n the north which have been given a marmoset monkey a very unhealthy lifestyle (kept alone, fed human foods, locked in cat carrier when at work!)
anyways sorry about the typo everybody :blush::blush:
besides that, continue your random marmoset discussion  lol
P.S yes i think 1000 is cheap, my kangaroos were 12 times that!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

greendayremix said:


> hello everybody!
> oh wow, i am so sorry about this, i meant 100*0!*
> and i was expecting an aviery to buy, but didnt know what they were called, so said cage
> sorry for all the confusion folks, i hate animal cruelty and the real reason i need this is because there is a person n the north which have been given a marmoset monkey a very unhealthy lifestyle (kept alone, fed human foods, locked in cat carrier when at work!)
> ...


Kangaroos???


----------



## greendayremix (Aug 10, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Kangaroos???


yep, grey kangaroos, got them 3 years ago. pretty fun animals, but not as cuddly as you want them to be. wish one of the females was a male, i really would love joeys


----------

